# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.1.9 - Galaxy S5, J3, Grand Prime and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.1.9 is out!  *We have added support for Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime, GT-I8258, some models of Galaxy S5 and Galaxy J3!*  Medusa PRO v.1.1.9 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Samsung SM-G531F* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.*Samsung SM-G900J* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.*Samsung SM-G900H* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.*Samsung SM-J320P* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.*Samsung GT-I8258* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.*Samsung SCL23* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.
 - Fixed parsing of some TOT files (*.tot)
- All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the Software)  Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

